

Ask HN: Does YC accept already funded applicants? - bpeters

YC mentions that they accept already funded startups, but how would the term sheet be built? From what I have seen of their terms it works really well if you have not received funds yet.<p>I am very interested in applying to YC and building the network that will far outweigh the cash they give, but does it make sense to do now that I have funding?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
pg
From the YC FAQ (<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>):

 _We've already been working on our startup for a while. Is Y Combinator
appropriate for us?_

We've funded a lot of startups like that. In fact, we especially like them. We
can probably help any startup that hasn't already raised a series A round from
VCs.

Don't incorporate, though, if you can avoid it. It's easier to start with our
paperwork than to transfer an existing LLC or S-Corp to a C-Corp.

 _We've already taken some funding. Can we still apply?_

Sure. We've funded many startups that have.

~~~
bpeters
We have a C-Corp and terms with our current investor. Is there anything that
would kill our application being already set up?

~~~
pg
No, that wouldn't harm your application. We often fund people who already have
C corps.

~~~
bpeters
Okay, perfect! I look forward to applying :)

------
jimboyoungblood
Have you asked your existing investors if they'd be cool with it?

